# Additive Complete Guide



## Ajmassa (Dec 24, 2018)

I just came across a pdf from Scott’s Labs that is definitely worth saving. Files too large so only able to post the link. 
It explains just about everything you’d be putting in your wine in great detail. 
It’s 70 pages long! Here’s a screenshot of the index and another showing proper storage environment for all the different types of products. 


http://www.gencowinemakers.com/docs/ScottlabsHandbook2017.pdf


----------



## salcoco (Dec 25, 2018)

if you call they will send this fermentation handbook to you for free. it is published new every year.


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2019)

A great reading - thanks. 

The excerpt above got me worried a bit. Last year I purchased 500gm of Enoferm Syrah (this is a smallest pack available) at around AU$80. 
I used only about 60gm of it last year. 

A sales person from a local brewing shop told me that a lot of people successfully keep the yeast in the fridge for the next season, so I decided try.
Why waste 440gm of yeast? 

Last week, I tested it with some reminder of GoFerm and the mix was dormant until I added some sugar after when the foam started forming. 
I presumed this to be a sign the yeast is still alive. The test is slightly faulty - as I used demineralised water. 

So now I'm confused - a balance of risk vs cost effectiveness...


----------



## salcoco (Jan 16, 2019)

try it out on one gallon of juice see if it ferments. I think it is okay


----------



## Obelix (Jan 16, 2019)

Thanks. I should. Still have plenty of time.


----------



## AXIOM (Feb 19, 2019)

@Ajmassa5983 ... I just noticed this old post of yours. Thanks for sharing that data as it's some good info.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 25, 2019)

Hi, just received in the mail my order of D80 and D254 yeast. I know it's early to use it. Do I need to refrigerate it until September or can it stay in storage at room temperature?


----------



## Johnd (Mar 25, 2019)

Mario Dinis said:


> Hi, just received in the mail my order of D80 and D254 yeast. I know it's early to use it. Do I need to refrigerate it until September or can it stay in storage at room temperature?



I've always kept my yeast in the fridge.


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 25, 2019)

Johnd said:


> I've always kept my yeast in the fridge.


Thank you


----------



## J Rose (Mar 25, 2019)

Link to the 2018 Fermentation Handbook

http://www.gencowinemakers.com/docs/ScottlabsHandbook2018.pdf


----------



## Mario Dinis (Mar 26, 2019)

J Rose said:


> Link to the 2018 Fermentation Handbook
> 
> http://www.gencowinemakers.com/docs/ScottlabsHandbook2018.pdf


Thank you.


----------



## skyfire322 (Apr 7, 2019)

This is probably the most handy handbook I've seen! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## winemanden (Apr 8, 2019)

Very good info. Thanks


----------



## Ike64 (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm not big on additives, but this guide contains heaps of cool information about fermentation. Thanks for sharing.


----------

